# [Solved] cannot run genkernel

## augustin2

Hi,

I recently added a bluetooth dongle to my system. I want to configure the kernel to support bluetooth.  My genkernel.conf contains, among others, the lines that follow :

 *Quote:*   

> # Run 'make oldconfig' before compiling this kernel?
> 
> OLDCONFIG="yes"
> 
> # Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?
> ...

 

Prior to run genkernel I copied the previous config like this :

```
cp /etc/kernels/gentoo-x86_64-3.5.7 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 then I run

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

I get this :

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-PC kernels # genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45
> 
> * Running with options: --menuconfig all
> ...

 

 The /var/log/genkernel.log file adds nothing else.

As suggestel I installed new gentoo-sources

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

Which was linux-3.6.11-gentoo instead of linux-3-5-7

thus with eselect I changed the symlink to point on these new sources

Then rerunning genkernel gave :

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-PC src # genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45
> 
> * Running with options: --menuconfig all
> ...

 

What on earth is this busybox tarball ?

What should I do ?Last edited by augustin2 on Thu Jan 24, 2013 6:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

The source tarball is the source code for busybox which is by default included in the initramfs. Genkernel keeps its own copy separate from /usr/portage/distfiles. The fact that it's not there a minor piece of corruption as the file should be put there by the emerge of genkernel. (The error message could be better, too.) Just run

```
emerge --oneshot genkernel
```

and that should re-fetch the file. No idea how it got deleted, though.

- John

----------

## augustin2

Thank a lot John.

I did as you told me but with no success.

Here are the results of my commands :

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-PC jaaf # emerge --oneshot genkernel
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

then new attempt :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jaaf-PC jaaf # genkernel --menuconfig all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45
> ...

 

----------

## John R. Graham

Very strange. I deleted the file from my system & reproduced the error message you had. I then re-emerged genkernel and the error went away. Could you post the output of

```
ls -l /var/cache/genkernel/src
```

please?

Edit: Wait. You've got unupdated config files to deal with. Please do that with your tool of choice (etc-update, dispatch-conf) and then try your genkernel command again. Ignoring config file updates is a bad idea.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## augustin2

Here you are

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf-PC jaaf # ls -l /var/cache/genkernel/src
> 
> total 8396
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1029151 23 janv. 16:05 LVM2.2.02.88.tgz
> ...

 

----------

## augustin2

I will try to update my files

----------

## augustin2

I could manage to run genkernel.

The fact that my config files were not up to date was the source of the problem. Specialy genkernel.conf that pointed on the wrong version of the busybox tarball and more over that did'nt any longer update the kernel and initramfs symlinks in /boot.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## bensimons

It might be that /etc/genkernel.conf was out of date. This could happen if you hadn't updated in a while.

```
#  genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.3

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

Could not find source tarball /var/cache/genkernel/src/busybox-1.20.2.tar.bz2. Please refetch.
```

I just found the same message about busybox (see above). It was fixed by running "etc-update". This updated /etc/genkernel.conf with new additions. Then genkernel ran fine.

```
 # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/genkernel.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 
```

(do the edits to update the conf file. i have etc-updates set to use vimdiff.)

then with the new genkernel.conf the genkernel works fine

```
/usr/src/linux #  genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.3

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.1.12-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.1.12-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 4.1.12-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

* busybox: >> Removing stale cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.20.1-mdstart.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-bunzip2.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-glibc-sys-resource.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-modprobe.patch

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Finalizing cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

*

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

*

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

/usr/src/linux #   
```

----------

## bensimons

Interesting.. Just ran into this again. This time the suggestion above did not work. Also, a re-emerge of genkernel did not work. What worked was to remove it & reinstall it, and then etc-update.

```
 # emerge -C genkernel

 # emerge genkernel

 # etc-update
```

This time "etc-update" showed the following 2 lines missing from /etc/genkernel.conf

```
# wrap initramfs using mkimage for u-boot bootloader

# WRAP_INITRD=no
```

Hmmm. the addition is only 2 comments? Still, removing genkernel and emerging it again worked.

----------

## freedomeagle1967

 *Quote:*   

> Author	Message
> 
> bensimons
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This worked for me.  :Rolling Eyes:   there must have been a change  in the genkernel.conf file. Pretty drastic way to update a config file. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

